
EU proposes end of anonymity for Bitcoin and prepaid card users - davidgerard
https://thestack.com/security/2016/02/02/eu-proposes-end-of-anonymity-for-bitcoin-and-prepaid-card-users/
======
eveningcoffee
I think that people should be shielded from surveillance, and especially from
surveillance by non government entities, in their everyday doings.

Like we can use cash in real life, we should be able to use something similar
online.

This is especially true for the goods the may reflect you political opinions -
like purchases of news papers or online articles.

------
SixSigma
Please track everybody all the time - said no non-politician citizen ever

